# Creer que / no creer que (subjuntivo/ indicativo)



## FanDeEspañol

Hola y buenos días.


Como a muchos estudiantes del Español, el subjuntivo me esta complicando la vida demasiado. 
El subjuntivo y los tildes. Disculpenme!

En la escuela he aprendido que _"No+creer+que+subjuntivo"_ mientras _"Creer+que+indicativo"_ igual presente como todos los demás tiempos y personas. 

Pero muy frequentemente por ocaciones obtengo nuevas dudas.

Alguien que me pueda escribir todas las variaciones posibles en presente para la construcción:

_ No creer decir la verdad._

Igual debería funcionar con los _verbos pensar, decir, opinar etc_, no?

Según esa página es posible usar el indicativo en esas construcciones.

Me quedo un poco confundido.

Gracias por la ayuda de vosotros.


----------



## Trastolillo

Hola:

En esa página que citas observarás que en las frases correctas están en *verde*, pero las incorrectas en _*rojo*_.

*Reglas:*


> *(1)* Se usa *indicativo* cuando el verbo está en forma *afirmativa* (Creo que…):
> *(2)* Se usa *subjuntivo* cuando el verbo está en forma *negativa* (No creo que…):



Saludos.


----------



## Artifacs

Es decir, es perfectamente válido usar el indicativo algunas veces, pero es muy complicado explicar por qué:

_¿No crees que dos más dos *son* cuatro?_ 
_No creo que dos más dos *son* cuatro._ 

Pero...

_¿No crees que aprender el subjuntivo *resulta* complicado?_ 

_No creo que aprender el subjuntivo resulta *resulte* complicado_ (No se suele decir en indicativo, aunque no suena mal tampoco)

_No creo que el fontanero viene hoy._  (No se suele decir el indicativo)

Si usas siempre el subjuntivo en el verbo de la oración subordinada para las frases negativas del tipo: _No creo que..._, nunca te equivocas.


----------



## FanDeEspañol

Trastolillo said:


> Hola:
> 
> En esa página que citas observarás que en las frases correctas están en *verde*, pero las incorrectas en _*rojo*_.
> 
> *Reglas:*
> 
> 
> Saludos.



Gracias por tu respuesta. 

Entonces esa página esta equivocando?
Pregunto porque dice que sí es correcto usar el indicativo en los escenarios mencionados.
Habla de "rechazo contextual".

Una página que esa puede aumentar las dudas de un non-nativo cuando se la encuentre....

Saludos.


----------



## FanDeEspañol

Artifacs said:


> Es decir, es perfectamente válido usar el indicativo algunas veces, pero es muy complicado explicar por qué:
> 
> _¿No crees que dos más dos *son* cuatro?_
> _No creo que dos más dos *son* cuatro._
> 
> Pero...
> 
> _¿No crees que aprender el subjuntivo *resulta* complicado?_
> 
> [...]



Veo que en algunas preguntas y las respuestas correspondientes se puede usar el indicativo. Y esas frases quotadas (es una palabra?) son también legales con el subjuntivo? Entonces:


_¿No crees que dos más dos *sean* cuatro?_ 
_No creo que dos más dos *sean* cuatro._ 

Bueno, ya una profesora de Argentina me dijo que usara el subjuntivo en casos de duda pero la realidad no me parece tan simple.

Saludos.


----------



## Artifacs

FanDeEspañol said:


> Veo que en algunas preguntas y las respuestas correspondientes se puede usar el indicativo. Y esas frases quotadas (es una palabra?) son también legales con el subjuntivo? Entonces:
> 
> 
> _¿No crees que dos más dos *sean* cuatro?_
> 
> _No creo que dos más dos *sean* cuatro._
> 
> 
> Bueno, ya una profesora de Argentina me dijo que usara el subjuntivo en casos de duda pero la realidad no me parece tan simple.
> 
> Saludos.



Exacto,  Tu profesora tiene razón, el subjuntivo es siempre válido en frases del tipo _No creo que + subjuntivo_


----------



## Trastolillo

Hola:

_¿_*Tú*_ no crees que dos más dos *sean* cuatro?
¿*Tú* no crees que el haber llegado a la Luna *sea verdad*?_

*Yo*_ no creo que dos más dos *sean* cuatro.
Yo no _*[me]*_ creo que el haber llegado a la Luna *sea verdad*_.

Saludos.


----------



## Rosamariama

FanDeEspañol said:


> _¿No crees que dos más dos *sean* cuatro?
> No creo que dos más dos *sean* cuatro._



Yo creo que, mejor que mirar las frases sueltas, es verlas en un diálogo (en contexto):

_—No creo que dos más dos _*sean*_ cuatro —_dijo Smith.
_—¿Cómo que no crees que dos más dos _*sean*_ cuatro? —_respondió Winston sobresaltado.

En este caso, reproducir la frase del otro en _estilo directo_ -o sea, tal y como la ha dicho- es un recurso retórico para expresar sorpresa o cuestionar a su interlocutor que, imagino, también se usa en otras lenguas.



FanDeEspañol said:


> Entonces esa página *esta equivocando?
> Pregunto porque dice que sí es correcto usar el indicativo en los escenarios mencionados.
> Habla de "rechazo contextual".


Si te interesa profundizar, este enlace aquí mismo (WR) te puede ser muy útil: _*no creerán + indicativo*_ *#3*

Por otro lado:


Trastolillo said:


> En esa página que citas observarás que en las frases correctas están en *verde*, pero las incorrectas en _*rojo*_.


creo que no es así, que el rojo no señala error... (aunque es verdad que los ejemplos en este color lo parecen). Estos indican el "rechazo contextual" (con una explicación que yo tampoco entiendo y con ejemplos que incluso a los propios nativos nos suenan extraños o incorrectos).


FanDeEspañol said:


> Una página que esa puede aumentar las dudas de un non-nativo cuando se la encuentre....



Si yo fuera extranjera, no haría caso a estos usos tan, tan excepcionales (los correspondientes al "rechazo contextual") y, de hecho, innecesarios para llevar a cabo una comunicación adecuada. Es decir, manejar bien los usos:

- _*habituales*_ (*Reglas* en #2)
- _*excepcionales frecuentes*_:_ No creas que.../ ¿No crees que...? _+ indicativo (y algún otro caso)

en todos sus tiempos, yo creo que es más que suficiente tanto para nativos como para extranjeros. 

Saludos


----------



## FanDeEspañol

Gracias por todas las respuestas, pero a pesar de esas ya no quedo satisfecho.
Eso porque siempre cuando tengo una conversación con un nativo y la otra persona dice algo en la construcción "No creo que+ indicativo", mi cabeza comienza a pensar que la otra persona está equivocando.
Resulto en distraccíon por dudas. Y por eso quiero entenderlo completamente.

@Rosamariama
Otra conversacíon:

_A: "Dos mas dos son cinco!"
B: "No crees que dos mas dos son/sean cuatro?"_

Necesito reglas que sean muy claros para este caso.

@Artifacs
Bueno, no es mi profesora sino la conocí por casualidad en Facebook.
Como dicho, no me parece tan simple ni correcto porque obviamente hay excepciones.
Si me dijeras que en preguntas de forma

_No (me) crees que 2 mas 2 son 4?_

estaría *una* excepcion, lo podría aceptar y entender.

@TODOS
Que sepa yo, otra exepción será el imperativo negativo como

_No creas que 2 mas 2 son 5!_

Y sí, por supuesto sé que estoy omitiendo estos señales "!?" girados. Es porque no existen en mi tecla, perdonadme por favor.

Gracias, un saludo.

Edit:

Esas reglas de "No creo que + subjuntivo" igualmente valen para los verbos 

_pensar / opinar / decir / ver / estar seguro(a) de / estar convencido(a) de / suponer / imaginar / considerar/ parecerle a uno_

No? Dice mi hoja de gramatica. Quiero verlo todo muy "mecánico". Necesito reglas.


----------



## Rosamariama

FanDeEspañol said:


> _A: "Dos mas dos son cinco!"
> B: "¿No crees que dos mas dos son/sean cuatro?"_
> 
> Necesito reglas que sean muy clar*a*s para este caso.





FanDeEspañol said:


> Que sepa yo, otra ex*c*epción será el imperativo negativo como
> _No creas que 2 mas 2 son 5!_


Eso:


Rosamariama said:


> usos:
> - _*habituales*_ (*Reglas* en #2):
> *(1)* Se usa *indicativo* cuando el verbo está en forma *afirmativa* (Creo que…):​*(2)* Se usa *subjuntivo* cuando el verbo está en forma *negativa* (No creo que…):​​- _*excepcionales frecuentes*_:_ No creas que.../ ¿No crees que...? _+ indicativo (y algún otro caso)



_¿No crees que dos más dos son/sean cuatro? _Son ambas alternativas correctas.

Uso estándar (_*excepcionales frecuentes*_): [¿No crees que... + indicativo]
—_¿No crees que dos más dos *son *cuatro?
—¿No crees que dos más dos *son *cinco?  _

Uso enfático (un recurso estilístico, como comentaba en #8):
_- ¿No crees que dos más dos *sean *cuatro?_ [esta fórmula gramatical únicamente es posible como respuesta a alguien que ha dicho que "Dos más dos son cinco = Dos más dos no son cuatro", es decir, que _piensa_ que 2+2≠ 4, lo diga como lo diga].

Es decir, este uso (*muy*) *excepcional*, a diferencia de los anteriores (_*habituales*_ y _*excepcionales frecuentes*_) no se explica por reglas gramaticales, sino pragmático-discursivas, y donde atender a factores de frecuencia (*uso muy excepcional*) es fundamental:

—Yo no creo en dios.
—¿No crees que Dios existe/a?

... no sé si esto aclara algo... (y no sé si le has podido echar un vistazo al que te indico:  _*no creerán + indicativo*_ *#3*: es muy explicativo).

*Edito (Fuente: WR_ No crees que es/sea* #4*)*
"En los exámenes del DELE (lo he visto en un examen de nivel C2, o sea, nivel superior), rechazan el subjuntivo en preguntas negativas (lo tachan de incorrecto en la clave).

También Borrego, Prieto y Asencio en "El subjuntivo, valores y usos", rechazan (si mal no recuerdo, dicen: "muy raro") el uso del subjuntivo en preguntas negativas de este tipo".

Un saludo


----------



## Peterdg

En *otro hilo* he publicado un resumen:




Peterdg said:


> Como ya dicho, después de "no creer que" (no sólo con "creer" sino con todos los verbos que siguen esta pauta), normalmente sigue un subjuntivo pero las excepciones son:
> 
> 1) después de un imperativo negativo: "_¡No creas que será fácil!_"
> 2) en un contexto de rechazo contextual: si quieres más información sobre el tema, busca "rechazo contextual" en el foro.
> 3) cuando el verbo "creer" también está en subjuntivo: "_Lo digo para que no crean que estábamos borrachos_": =efecto bloqueador del subjuntivo.
> 4) cuando el verbo principal está en el futuro: es el caso que se aplica a tu frase: este uso no está documentado pero no he podido encontrar ningún ejemplo en el que se utilice el subjuntivo en este caso.
> 5) en una pregunta formulada de manera negativa: "_¿No crees que tenemos/tendremos/tendríamos/tengamos invertir más dinero?_": este uso tampoco está documentado pero fue confirmado por la RAE en una consulta que hizo otro forero. Si quieres, buscaré el enlace.
> 6) cuando "no creer que" no es una negación anticipada, es decir que la negación no se aplica a la subordinada: "_No creo que tengo frío; es que lo tengo_". (frase aportada en otro hilo por un hablante nativo).


----------



## Rosamariama

Peterdg said:


> En *otro hilo* he publicado un resumen:



Una joya. Gracias.

Edito: Apunto una pequeña errata:
5) en una pregunta formulada de manera negativa: "_¿No crees que tenemos/tendremos/tendríamos/tengamos *que *invertir más dinero?_": este uso tampoco está documentado pero fue confirmado por la RAE en una consulta que hizo otro forero.


----------



## Peterdg

Rosamariama said:


> 5) en una pregunta formulada de manera negativa: "_¿No crees que tenemos/tendremos/tendríamos/tengamos *que *invertir más dinero?_": este uso tampoco está documentado pero fue confirmado por la RAE en una consulta que hizo otro forero.


Jejeje. Ha tardado 6 años antes de que alguien lo notara.


----------



## Rosamariama

Pensando de nuevo en:
5) en una pregunta formulada de manera negativa: "_¿No crees que tenemos/tendremos/tendríamos/tengamos que invertir más dinero?_", creo que sí sería posible el uso tachado:

—_No creo que tengamos que invertir más dinero en este proyecto: es un pozo sin fondo.
—¿Que no crees que tengamos que invertir más dinero?, ¿tú estás loco o qué? _[son ambas *preguntas retóricas*]

Es decir, justificaría este uso:


Rosamariama said:


> En este caso, reproducir la frase del otro en _estilo directo_ -o sea, tal y como la ha dicho- es un recurso retórico para expresar sorpresa o cuestionar a su interlocutor que, imagino, también se usa en otras lenguas.



O, más 'bonito', como se dice en #15: "Así, el subjuntivo sólo es correcto cuando el interlocutor expresa sorpresa, asombro, etc. Sólo en *una respuesta en espejo*" (traducido con DeepL).

Un saludo


----------



## scarlla

Cuando se lo explico a mis alumnos, les hago notar la posición del "no" en la frase, que expresaría el nivel de duda. Me resulta un asunto muy interesante, desde el punto de vista de los matices del que habla.

¿Va a llover?
Creo que *no* va a llover (indicativo, más certeza)
*No* creo que vaya a llover (subjuntivo, menos certeza)

¿Pedro se enteró de los rumores?

Creo que no sabe nada (indicativo)
No creo que sepa nada (subjuntivo)


----------



## Rosamariama

Sin duda, @scarlla . _Creo que_ (...) + indicativo.

Este apunte que indicas, más los usos habituales y las excepciones frecuentes, o sea, un _montón _de gramática, es suficiente... Más allá, solo en nivel súper superior. Siempre digo que observar los usos menos frecuentes sin diferenciarlos de los anteriores hace que se corra el riesgo de no entender ni unos ni otros.

Un saludo


----------



## scarlla

Ciertamente. Pero cuando tienes alumnos que se están preparando el C1, has de explicarlo. Lo comento también cuando doy clases de español a empresarios. No es lo mismo, en una negociación, escuchar:

"Creo que no hay acuerdo posible" que "no creo que haya acuerdo posible". En el primer ejemplo, quien habla, expresa cierta rotundidad que no ocurre en el segundo.


----------



## Rosamariama

scarlla said:


> Ciertamente. Pero cuando tienes alumnos que se están preparando el C1, has de explicarlo. Lo comento también cuando doy clases de español a empresarios. No es lo mismo, en una negociación, escuchar:
> 
> "Creo que no hay acuerdo posible" que "no creo que haya acuerdo posible". En el primer ejemplo, quien habla, expresa cierta rotundidad que no ocurre en el segundo.


100% de acuerdo. Solo que esto que indicas, que es un punto importante y está muy bien explicado, yo no diría que es de niveles avanzados, sino que es un apunte que se llevaría a la vez que se enseñan los _usos habituales _(las que venimos llamando en este hilo las *Reglas* en #2) que, además, ayuda a esclarecerlos.


----------



## Rocko!

FanDeEspañol said:


> _A: "Dos mas dos son cinco!"
> B: "No crees que dos mas dos son/sean cuatro?"_


Otros autores hablan de "negación interna" y "negación externa" (tal vez ya ha sido mencionado en este hilo con otros conceptos de diferente nombre)

En la "negación externa", cuando *A* dice algo (a veces también cuando tenemos la certeza de que cree algo), entonces *B* crea una negación usando el mismo modo que usó *A *cuando habló, que en este caso, para "d_os mas dos *son *cinco_", sería "¿no crees que + indicativo?" (_¿no crees que dos más dos son cuatro?_). De hecho, la opción con subjuntivo "_sean cuatro_" no me gusta completamente a mí en este caso de negación externa. La negación externa es como un "solo confírmame que sí; que justamente es esto lo que tú a mí me estás diciendo/proponiendo".

Por otra parte, en la "negación interna", *B *crea siempre una negación de origen propio, que se estructura a partir de una hipótesis que B realiza acerca de lo que probablemente opina *A* sobre un tema (pero *B* no tiene pistas o no son pistas fuertes), y en este caso se usa siempre el subjuntivo porque la oración es información nueva (interna, proveniente del "yo"), por ejemplo: "_¿(Tú) No crees que dos más dos sean cuatro?_", y es como un "_¿estoy en lo cierto?, ¿acerté?, me gustaría saber si tú piensas esto"_.

Es lo que sucede en:

_—¿No crees que aprender el subjuntivo *resulta *complicado?_ (externa, porque pensamos que la otra persona siente lo mismo que nosotros si los dos somos estudiantes o profesores).

_—¿No crees que aprender el subjuntivo *resulte *complicado?_ (interna, porque no tengo pistas de lo que piensa la otra persona y estoy expresando mi hipótesis personal, y me gustaría saber la opinión de la otra persona).

Estas son solo generalizaciones, pues el uso del subjuntivo varía en ocasiones de persona a persona y a veces es diferente según la región geográfica.

Saludos.


----------



## FanDeEspañol

Gracias a tod@s. El subjuntivo sigue siendo un tema muy complicado para todos ellos que aprenden este idioma - sin duda.
Qué tal los otros verbos que mencioné antes?



Rosamariama said:


> [...]
> _¿No crees que dos más dos son/sean cuatro? _Son ambas alternativas correctas.
> 
> Uso estándar (_*excepcionales frecuentes*_): [¿No crees que... + indicativo]
> —_¿No crees que dos más dos *son *cuatro?
> —¿No crees que dos más dos *son *cinco?  _
> 
> Uso enfático (un recurso estilístico, como comentaba en #8):
> _- ¿No crees que dos más dos *sean *cuatro?_ [esta fórmula gramatical únicamente es posible como respuesta a alguien que ha dicho que "Dos más dos son cinco = Dos más dos no son cuatro", es decir, que _piensa_ que 2+2≠ 4, lo diga como lo diga].
> 
> Es decir, este uso (*muy*) *excepcional*, a diferencia de los anteriores (_*habituales*_ y _*excepcionales frecuentes*_) no se explica por reglas gramaticales, sino pragmático-discursivas, y donde atender a factores de frecuencia (*uso muy excepcional*) es fundamental:
> 
> —Yo no creo en dios.
> —¿No crees que Dios existe/a?
> 
> ... no sé si esto aclara algo... (y no sé si le has podido echar un vistazo al que te indico:  _*no creerán + indicativo*_ *#3*: es muy explicativo).
> 
> *Edito (Fuente: WR_ No crees que es/sea* #4*)*
> [...]
> 
> Un saludo


Bueno, he podido leer todo pero a veces tardo en entenderlo. Leer y entender algo de una gramatica descrito en el idioma de la cual estas discutiendo a veces no es fácil. Tampoco será fácil consumir y guardar todas esas reglas en mi capeza para que la próxima vez las ultilice bien.



Peterdg said:


> En *otro hilo* he publicado un resumen:


Gracías @Peterdg 
@Rosamariama ya lo había posteado esto. Y estoy de acuerdo con ella que hay(a) esa excepción posible en punto 5.
Punto 6 me parece lógico pero no entiendo la explicación.

Gracías un montón.


----------



## Rosamariama

Rosamariama said:


> yo *no diría* que *es *de niveles avanzados


​¿Sería un ejemplo de "rechazo contextual"?

*Edito *(me respondo a mí misma copiando la que me parece una muy buena y sencilla aclaración para este concepto):



> Peterdg dijo (Ref. #3)
> La única razón que veo yo es que se considera lo que sigue a "no diría que" como un rechazo contextual. Es decir que se considera lo que se dice en la subordinada como si fuera una repetición de algo que acaba de decirse.


----------



## Rosamariama

FanDeEspañol said:


> Punto 6 me parece lógico pero no entiendo la explicación.


Yo también estoy un poco confusa con 6., pues no lo distingo de 2.

Asimismo, el ejemplo de este punto creo que queda más claro si lo modificamos un poco (Ref. #7):


Lurrezko said:


> - ¿Crees que hace frío?
> - No "creo" que hace frío, es que lo hace.


_= No es que yo lo crea, es que hace un frío que pela_... (= quiere recalcar que no es una cuestión de "opinión", es un hecho objetivo).



Peterdg said:


> (Ref.#14) esta teoría no sólo se aplica al verbo _creer_ sino a todos los "verbos de lengua" _(creer, pensar, opinar, decir, oír...)._


(p. ej., #21).

Por otro lado:


FanDeEspañol said:


> Leer y entender algo de una gramática descrito en el idioma de la cual estas discutiendo a veces no es fácil.


Totalmente de acuerdo. ¿No usas DeepL u otro para ayudarte con esto?

Un saludo


----------



## scarlla

Rosamariama said:


> Sin duda, @scarlla . _Creo que_ (...) + indicativo.
> 
> Este apunte que indicas, más los usos habituales y las excepciones frecuentes, o sea, un _montón _de gramática, es suficiente... Más allá, solo en nivel súper superior. Siempre digo que observar los usos menos frecuentes sin diferenciarlos de los anteriores hace que se corra el riesgo de no entender ni unos ni otros.
> 
> Un saludo


Totalmente de acuerdo


----------



## Rosamariama

*Corrección *(disculpas  por la pesadez, pero ya no puedo editar donde querría corregir/enfatizar un punto que creo importante... y con el fin de _aligerar _la exposición):


Rosamariama said:


> _¿*No crees que* dos más dos *son*/*sean *cuatro? _Son ambas alternativas correctas:
> *                                                    uso estándar* _vs_* uso enfático*​*Uso estándar* (_*excepcionales frecuentes*_): [¿No crees que... + *indicativo*]
> —_¿No crees que dos más dos *son *cuatro?
> —¿No crees que dos más dos *son *cinco? _
> 
> *Uso enfático* (un recurso retórico, como comentaba en #8): [¿No crees que... + *subjuntivo*]
> _- ¡¡¿No crees que dos más dos *sean *cuatro?!!_    Es decir, creo que la clave está en el *grado de sorpresa*/contrariedad que se exprese ante lo que el otro _*No *_(formulación en negativo) *cree*.
> 
> Este *recurso enfático *(una *pregunta retórica* a modo de respuesta) se lleva a cabo exactamente igual con indicativo (el uso _estándar_) que con subjuntivo (un uso expresivo, bastante menos frecuente) [esta fórmula gramatical únicamente es posible como respuesta a alguien que ha dicho que "Dos más dos son cinco = Dos más dos no son cuatro", es decir, que _piensa_ que 2+2≠ 4, lo diga como lo diga].



Punto 5) _en una pregunta formulada de manera negativa_:

- "_¿No crees que tenemos/tendremos/tendríamos/tengamos que invertir más dinero?_":

*Función: *El emisor puede iniciar una conversación con esta fórmula (no ha de ser una respuesta) y su objetivo es *buscar *la *confirmación* / el *asentimiento *de su interlocutor:= _¿Verdad que tenemos que invertir?_ / _¿A que hay que invertir?_


----------



## Peterdg

FanDeEspañol said:


> Punto 6 me parece lógico pero no entiendo la explicación.





Rosamariama said:


> Yo también estoy un poco confusa con 6., pues no lo distingo de 2.


Son parecidos, pero también diferentes.

Un ejemplo:

No creo que Manuel esté en la oficina.

Para explicar el punto 6: 

A) "No creo que Manuel *esté* en la oficina" equivale más o menos a B) "Creo que Manuel *no está* en la oficina". En este caso, A) es una negación anticipada. El núcleo es que "Manuel no está en la oficina". En A), es el verbo "creer" que está negado en lugar de "estar en la oficina". Sin embargo, lo que se quiere decir es que Manuel *no* está en la oficina. Por eso, esto se llama una "negación anticipada".

Ahora bien: el punto 6 dice que "cuando "no creer que" no es una negación anticipada, es decir que la negación no se aplica a la subordinada:". En este caso, lo que el enunciado dice es que es solo el verbo creer que el hablante quiere negar.

*No creo *que Manuel está en la oficina; no sólo lo creo, *estoy seguro* que Manuel está en la oficina (porque acabo de verlo ahí). El nucleo aquí es que Manuel está en la oficina.

El rechazo contextual.

Un diálogo:

Carlos dice: "Pedro cree que Manuel está en la oficina"
y Pedro contesta: "No creo que Manuel está en la oficina".

En este caso, hay dos posibilidades:
1) Pedro no sabe si Manuel está en la oficina o no: no tiene opinión al respecto. Sólo quiere decir que Carlos está diciendo tonterías y que él no cree nada.
2) También es posible que Pedro quiera decir lo mismo que en el "punto 6".

Es imposible decidir cuál de las dos posibilidades es correcta aquí en un texto escrito, pero en el habla será la entonación que lo hará claro.


----------



## scarlla

Peterdg said:


> Son parecidos, pero también diferentes.
> 
> Un ejemplo:
> 
> No creo que Manuel esté en la oficina.
> 
> Para explicar el punto 6:
> 
> A) "No creo que Manuel *esté* en la oficina" equivale más o menos a B) "Creo que Manuel *no está* en la oficina". En este caso, A) es una negación anticipada. El núcleo es que "Manuel no está en la oficina". En A), es el verbo "creer" que está negado en lugar de "estar en la oficina". Sin embargo, lo que se quiere decir es que Manuel *no* está en la oficina. Por eso, esto se llama una "negación anticipada".
> 
> Ahora bien: el punto 6 dice que "cuando "no creer que" no es una negación anticipada, es decir que la negación no se aplica a la subordinada:". En este caso, lo que el enunciado dice es que es solo el verbo creer que el hablante quiere negar.
> 
> *No creo *que Manuel está en la oficina; no sólo lo creo, *estoy seguro* que Manuel está en la oficina (porque acabo de verlo ahí). El nucleo aquí es que Manuel está en la oficina.
> 
> El rechazo contextual.
> 
> Un diálogo:
> 
> Carlos dice: "Pedro cree que Manuel está en la oficina"
> y Pedro contesta: "No creo que Manuel está en la oficina".
> 
> En este caso, hay dos posibilidades:
> 1) Pedro no sabe si Manuel está en la oficina o no: no tiene opinión al respecto. Sólo quiere decir que Carlos está diciendo tonterías y que él no cree nada.
> 2) También es posible que Pedro quiere decir lo mismo que en el "punto 6".
> 
> Es imposible decidir cuál de las dos posibilidades es correcta aquí en un texto escrito, pero en el habla será la entonación que lo hará claro.


Fantástica y clarísima explicación, que _aligerará_ las dudas de más de uno.


----------



## Rosamariama

Muchas gracias @Peterdg por tu mensaje (#25). Pensando en ELE, he hecho unas reflexiones sobre la que he bautizado "La lista de Peterdg":​
*1) después de un imperativo negativo*: "_¡No creas que será fácil!_" (sabiendo que hay usos locales de algunos países o giros cultos que rompen la regla). Aquí incluyo los contenidos pragmáticos que indica @scarlla en #15 y #17.

*2)* en un contexto de *rechazo contextual* (...):

"El indicativo también es posible después de '_*no creer que*'_. Esto no es común pero se escucha ocasionalmente, especialmente con la forma pronominal *creerse*, donde al usar el indicativo el hablante / escritor está afirmando que la información es verdadera a pesar de que alguien no la crea - esto a veces se llama _rechazo contextual_:

_- *No cree que he* ido al psicólogo_​_- *No se cree que estoy* aquí contigo_
_-Muchos *no se creen que soy* militar cuando me ven". _Fuente: _no sabía que subjuntivo_

Añado:​—_A veces *ni yo me creo que* *estoy* embarazada_ [_v. _Nota 2 al final del post].​
*Nota:* un extranjero ha de saber que este uso con indicativo es un recurso enfático, excepcional (muy poco frecuente y en ámbitos específicos). Es decir, que lo habitual es que los ejemplos anteriores aparezcan en subjuntivo. 

*3)* cuando el verbo "creer" también está en subjuntivo: "_Lo digo para que no crean que estábamos borrachos_": = *efecto bloqueador* del subjuntivo.
Encuentro abundantes contraejemplos :

- Yo haré lo que _crea que sea _mejor.
- Tal vez _no crea que esté siendo_ sincero.
_- _Aunque _no creas que tenga_ relación, es importante que...
- _No te creerás_ que estos animales _sean _amigos. [Reclamo para abrir un enlace en Internet]
- No es que _crea que sea_ absurdo, es que... [_v. _Nota 2 al final]
*4)* cuando el *verbo principal* está *en futuro* [ej. _"_Los cocineros_ no creerán que _a las langostas_ les encanta _que las hiervan vivas_"_] (...).
Aquí también :

Los ejemplos 1. y 4. del apartado anterior.
_- No esperarás_ _que _lo _haga _yo, ¿no?
- Hasta que no lo vea con mis propios ojos _no creeré que sea_ posible.
Vida y muerte de Diego Maradona: demasiado para un ...
4 dic 2020 — ... de Evita y aun entonces la gente _no creerá que haya_ _muerto_", escribió en 1996 el periodista inglés Jimmy Burns en su libro La mano de Dios ...
*5)* *(punto crítico)* en una *pregunta retórica *[añadido] formulada en negativo: (...) *"¿No crees que... + indicativo?"*.
De esta construcción destacaría dos usos o funciones principales:

*Función 1*: *Busca la confirmación / el asentimiento *del interlocutor:
_—¿No crees que tenemos que invertir? _[= _¿Verdad que tenemos que invertir? _; _¿A que (sí que) hay/tenemos que invertir?_]​_—¿No crees que es maravilloso?_​
Tiempos verbales que admite: "_¿No crees que tenemos/tendremos/tendríamos/tengamos que invertir más dinero?_".​
*Función 2*: *Mostrar sorpresa/desconcierto *ante la opinión/creencia del otro. La *pregunta retórica* (a modo de respuesta ≠ _Función 1_) se realiza *repitiendo* [en _estilo directo_] lo que el otro ha dicho:
Diálogos​A: —_Yo *creo que* dios no *existe* _[v. principal en afirmativo]​B: —_¡¿_(_Que tú_) _No crees que Dios exist_*e*_?!_​​A: —_*No creo que* dios *exista* _[_negación anticipada_]​B: —_¡¿_(_Que tú)_ _No crees que_ _Dios exist_*a*_?!_​​Tiempos verbales que admite (Todos): "_¿_(_Que _o _Tú _o_ Que tú_, reforzando la función enfática)_ no crees que tenemos/ tendremos/ tendríamos / tengamos que invertir más dinero?_".​
*Nota 1. *En los diálogos anteriores, B puede reproducir literalmente o _casi _la afirmación (formulación negativa) de A que le ha _chocado_, es decir, puede cambiar el modo del verbo, igual que ocurre en:


Rosamariama said:


> A: —Yo no creo en dios.
> B: —¿No crees que Dios exist*e*/*a*?


donde, al incluir B la subordinada que estaba implícita en la formulación de A, también puede elegir el modo que quiera.

En una *perspectiva didáctica*, preservaría la idea de que la _estructura estándar_ "_¿No crees que ... +_ indicativo_?_" cumple perfectamente con esta función "" en toda situación comunicativa, siendo el uso del subjuntivo un recurso retórico (propio de la conversación) mucho menos frecuente y nunca prescriptivo. Es decir, esta Función 2 se lleva a cabo perfectamente en indicativo [del mismo modo que la función expresiva del _rechazo contextual_ (_v. punto 2_) se realiza perfectamente en subjuntivo].​
*Nota 2. *Ejemplos de apartados anteriores:

— "_A veces no me creo que al fin *estoy/esté* embarazada_" (ej. de _rechazo contextual: punto 2_)​— "No es que _*crea que* *es/sea*_ absurdo, sino que..." (N.º 5, _punto 3_), o "_*No *_*creo *_*que es/sea*_ absurdo, sino que..." (Función pragmática: *corrección de la información previa*, muy próxima al _rechazo contextual_).​
El análisis de estos enunciados (u otros, como p. ej. Me sorprende que (no) creas que hay/haya personas que piensan/piensen así todavía - (subjuntivo)) significaría entrar en unos rizomas infinitos, en principio nada convenientes para el estudiante (si acaso, en C2), ni necesarios, puesto que (me repito) su uso es muy excepcional, poco relevante comunicativamente y nunca prescriptivo. (De nuevo aquí preservaría el aprendizaje del uso estándar: "_No es que + subj., sino que + indicativo_")_._​
*6) *(...). [En esta perspectiva, el _punto 6_ de la lista original quedaría _reabsorbido_].

Gracias y un saludo, si alguna forera o forero ha tenido la paciencia de llegar hasta aquí.


----------



## Lamarimba

Rosamariama said:


> entrar en unos rizomas infinitos


----------



## Rosamariama

A lo Deleuze .

(Qué bien que lo has leído).


----------



## Lamarimba

¿Te parece que lo he leído bien, o te parece bien que lo haya leído?

Es broma.


----------



## Rosamariama

Lamarimba said:


> ¿Te parece que lo he leído bien, o te parece bien que lo haya leído?
> 
> Es broma.


Me parece bien que lo hayas leído por encima _manque sea_ .


----------



## SamQhest

Rosamariama said:


> Gracias y un saludo, si alguna forera o forero ha tenido la paciencia de llegar hasta aquí.


Vale,


----------



## FanDeEspañol

Hola y gracias a todos participantes de este hilo.

Y gracias a Rosamariama por explicar tan profundamente.
Para mi tiene todo mucho sentido aunque aprenderlo y guardarlo todo en la mente será una tarea muy díficil aún.

Te comento tus puntos dónde tengo dudas o comentarios en verde.


Rosamariama said:


> Muchas gracias @Peterdg por tu mensaje (#25). Pensando en ELE, he hecho unas reflexiones sobre la que he bautizado "La lista de Peterdg":​
> *1) después de un imperativo negativo*: "_¡No creas que será fácil!_" (sabiendo que hay usos locales de algunos países o giros cultos que rompen la regla). Aquí incluyo los contenidos pragmáticos que indica @scarlla en #15 y #17.
> 
> De acuerdo, pero yo suelo decir algo como  "_¡No creas que sea fácil!_", sería incorrecto?
> 
> 
> *2)* en un contexto de *rechazo contextual* (...):
> 
> "El indicativo también es posible después de '_*no creer que*'_. Esto no es común pero se escucha ocasionalmente, especialmente con la forma pronominal *creerse*, donde al usar el indicativo el hablante / escritor está afirmando que la información es verdadera a pesar de que alguien no la crea - esto a veces se llama _rechazo contextual_:
> 
> _- *No cree que he* ido al psicólogo_​_- *No se cree que estoy* aquí contigo_
> _-Muchos *no se creen que soy* militar cuando me ven". _Fuente: _no sabía que subjuntivo_
> 
> Añado:​—_A veces *ni yo me creo que* *estoy* embarazada_ [_v. _Nota 2 al final del post].​
> *Nota:* un extranjero ha de saber que este uso con indicativo es un recurso enfático, excepcional (muy poco frecuente y en ámbitos específicos). Es decir, que lo habitual es que los ejemplos anteriores aparezcan en subjuntivo.
> 
> Que bien que yo ya entiendo esa cosa del rechazo ya. Me parece muy lógico.
> 
> *3)* cuando el verbo "creer" también está en subjuntivo: "_Lo digo para que no crean que estábamos borrachos_": = *efecto bloqueador* del subjuntivo.
> Imaginate, esa oracíon con "hayamos estado" o "estuvieramos" a lo menos sonaría mal. De hecho no creo que funione o transporte la idea correcta del modo del tiempo.
> 
> Encuentro abundantes contraejemplos :
> 
> - Yo haré lo que _crea que sea _mejor. El subjuntivo de presente tambíen puede ser utilizado por deseos o dudas ecetera del futuro. A mí además sonaría raro con "creo que es".
> - Tal vez _no crea que esté siendo_ sincero. En oraciones con "tal vez" hay que tomar una descisión por subjuntivo o indicativo.
> _- _Aunque _no creas que tenga_ relación, es importante que... En oraciones con "aunque" hay que tomar la descisión por el subjuntivo o indicativo en la parte del oración con "aunque".
> - _No te creerás_ que estos animales _sean _amigos. [Reclamo para abrir un enlace en Internet] Estilo rétorico, de casi la misma clase de la pregunta retórica.
> - No es que _crea que sea_ absurdo, es que... [_v. _Nota 2 al final]​
> Ahora creo yo que te puedo ayudar. En la escuela me enseñaron que construcciones con "para+que+(no)+subjuntivo" eran su misma clase de subjuntivo. Es decir que es una construccíon fija y no comparable con las frases que escribiste después.
> De hecho veo 6 oraciones muy distintas y todas con su propio caso especial del subjuntivo.
> 
> *4)* cuando el *verbo principal* está *en futuro* [ej. _"_Los cocineros_ no creerán que _a las langostas_ les encanta _que las hiervan vivas_"_] (...).
> 
> Aquí de nuevo, creo que puedo ayudarte con la duda. Todos los sujetos no son parte de la conversación. O sea, los sujetos son "externos" y solo mencionado por el hablante en una conversacíon con una tercera persona. Además, el verbo "hervir" ya esta puesto en subjuntivo. Yo lo veo así: Este "hervir" es un deseo y esto con el sentimiento de placer (les encanta) es considerado como un hecho.
> 
> Aquí también :
> 
> Los ejemplos 1. y 4. del apartado anterior.
> _- No esperarás_ _que _lo _haga _yo, ¿no? Deseo de una tercera persona al hablante.
> - Hasta que no lo vea con mis propios ojos _no creeré que sea_ posible. Oración llena de hípotesis...
> Vida y muerte de Diego Maradona: demasiado para un ...
> 4 dic 2020 — ... de Evita y aun entonces la gente _no creerá que haya_ _muerto_", escribió en 1996 el periodista inglés Jimmy Burns en su libro La mano de Dios ...
> *
> 5)* *(punto crítico)* en una *pregunta retórica *[añadido] formulada en negativo: (...) *"¿No crees que... + indicativo?"*.
> De esta construcción destacaría dos usos o funciones principales:
> 
> *Función 1*: *Busca la confirmación / el asentimiento *del interlocutor:
> _—¿No crees que tenemos que invertir? _[= _¿Verdad que tenemos que invertir? _; _¿A que (sí que) hay/tenemos que invertir?_]
> La verdad es, qué no veo que estas frases son iguales.
> "Don't you think we have to invest?"
> "Is it true that we have to invest?"
> "In what should we/do we have to invest?"
> O entdendí mal las oraciones?
> ​_—¿No crees que es maravilloso?_​
> Tiempos verbales que admite: "_¿No crees que tenemos/tendremos/tendríamos/tengamos que invertir más dinero?_".
> Cómo ya dije, este concepto ya he entendido. La regla general con "No+creer+que" no vale para preguntas generales......​
> *Función 2*: *Mostrar sorpresa/desconcierto *ante la opinión/creencia del otro. La *pregunta retórica* (a modo de respuesta ≠ _Función 1_) se realiza *repitiendo* [en _estilo directo_] lo que el otro ha dicho:
> Diálogos​A: —_Yo *creo que* dios no *existe* _[v. principal en afirmativo]​B: —_¡¿_(_Que tú_) _No crees que Dios exist_*e*_?!_​​A: —_*No creo que* dios *exista* _[_negación anticipada_]​B: —_¡¿_(_Que tú)_ _No crees que_ _Dios exist_*a*_?!_​​Tiempos verbales que admite (Todos): "_¿_(_Que _o _Tú _o_ Que tú_, reforzando la función enfática)_ no crees que tenemos/ tendremos/ tendríamos / tengamos que invertir más dinero?_".
> 
> ...pero/sino, para este típo de respuestas de sorpresa y desconcierto. ​[...]
> 
> *6) *(...). [En esta perspectiva, el _punto 6_ de la lista original quedaría _reabsorbido por #2 si lo veo correctamente_].
> 
> Gracias y un saludo, si alguna forera o forero ha tenido la paciencia de llegar hasta aquí.





Rosamariama said:


> A lo Deleuze .
> 
> (Qué bien que lo has leído).



Otra duda: has o hayas leído. Yo opino que "hayas leído" es la versíon mas correcta.

Saludos.


----------



## FanDeEspañol

Con mis comentarios el post ha sido demasiado largo, entonces tenía que borrar algo al final.


----------



## Rosamariama

Hola, @FanDeEspañol. Gracias a ti por tu interés.


> *1) después de un imperativo negativo*: "_¡No creas que sea fácil!_", ¿sería incorrecto?


A efectos comunicativos, siempre con *indicativo*. En #14 hay una nota interesante.


> *3)* cuando el verbo "creer" también está en subjuntivo: "_Lo digo para que *no crean que estábamos* borrachos_": = *efecto bloqueador* del subjuntivo. Imagínate, esa oración con "hayamos estado" o "estuviéramos" a lo menos sonaría mal. De hecho no creo que funcione o transporte la idea correcta del modo del tiempo.
> En la escuela me enseñaron que construcciones con "*para+que+(no)+subjuntivo*"


Aquí se analiza: _"Para que_ (no) + _subjuntivo _*+ que + indicativo*". 


> De hecho veo 6 oraciones muy distintas y todas con su propio caso especial del subjuntivo


las cuales se proponen a modo de contraejemplos al epígrafe (“*cuando el verbo "creer" también está en subjuntivo*”):


> - Yo haré lo que _crea que *sea *_mejor. (...) A mí además sonaría raro con "creo que es"



"Yo soy de Fabra y* haré lo que crea que es mejor *para la ...



> - Tal vez _no crea que esté siendo_ sincero. En oraciones con "tal vez" hay que tomar una decisión por subjuntivo o indicativo



Tal vez _no cre*a*_*/e *_que est*é/á *siendo sincero _("est*é/á*" no depende de _Tal vez_ sino de "_cre*a*_*/e*").



> _- _Aunque _no creas que tenga_ relación, es importante que... En oraciones con "aunque" …


(_Aunque _+ indic./subj. es tema aparte…: otro _punto crítico _clásico. El 90% de las veces va con subj. y, juraría, que nunca es incorrecto en este modo).


> - _No te creerás_ que estos animales _sean _amigos. Estilo retórico (¿?)



(Edito): _Coches que no te creerás que *existen *No te creerás lo que *vas a ver*_.



> *4)* cuando el *verbo principal* está *en futuro* [ej. _"_Los cocineros_ no creerán que _a las langostas_ les encanta _que las hiervan vivas_"_] (...). Aquí de nuevo, creo que puedo ayudarte con la duda. Todos los sujetos no son parte de la conversación. O sea, los sujetos son "externos" y solo mencionado por el hablante en una conversación con una tercera persona. Además, el verbo "hervir" ya esta puesto en subjuntivo. Yo lo veo así: Este "hervir" es un deseo y esto con el sentimiento de placer (les encanta) es considerado como un hecho.


El debate sobre deseos y placeres de la langosta hervida en:_ *no creerán + indicativo*. _El texto, aquí: _El derecho al delirio_, de Eduardo Galeano

De nuevo, los siguientes se presentaban como contraejemplos a este epígrafe 4 (“*verbo principal en futuro*”):


> - ...
> _- No esperarás_ _que _lo _haga _yo, ¿no? Deseo de una tercera persona al hablante.


(Esto sí es una pregunta retórica). En #4, hay una nota interesante.


> - Hasta que no lo vea con mis propios ojos _no creeré que sea_ posible. Oración llena de hipótesis...



..._no creeré que *sea*/*es*_ posible.



> *5)* *(punto crítico)* en una *pregunta retórica *formulada en negativo: (...) *"¿No crees que... + indicativo?"*.
> 
> *Función 1*: *Busca la confirmación / el asentimiento *del interlocutor:
> _—¿No crees que tenemos que invertir? _[= _¿Verdad que tenemos que invertir? _; _¿A que (sí que) hay/tenemos que invertir?_] [preguntas en inglés] O entendí mal las oraciones?


Las preguntas que pusiste en inglés (no está permitido en este foro... yo las borraría...) son retóricas. Es decir, en realidad el hablante está afirmando:


> _—¿No crees que es maravilloso?_


= _Es maravilloso, ¿verdad?_ (Los manuales de español para extranjeros suelen tratar bien este punto).

***​


> "_¿_(_Que _o _Tú _o_ Que tú_, reforzando la función enfática)_ no crees que ...?_"....pero/sino, para este tipo de respuestas de sorpresa y desconcierto.


En principio, en estos ejemplos que ponía, no, aunque quizá se podría analizar la posibilidad de "_pero"_ (en contexto). 
[...]


> (Qué bien que lo has leído).
> Otra duda: has o hayas leído. Yo opino que "hayas leído" es la versión mas correcta.


De nuevo, _*has/hayas *_(_hayas, _es la forma _estándar_, pero no más o menos correcta). Es que los nativos tenemos _patente de corso_ para mezclar indicativo y subjuntivo, y es estadísticamente imposible que nos equivoquemos  ... aunque no siempre sepamos explicar su uso (con los contrastes _indicativo/subjuntivo_, _por/para_, _ser/estar_... los nativos, ni de niños, comenten errores). Puedes poner en Google "qué bien que has" (entrecomillado) y ver algunos contextos. ​


FanDeEspañol said:


> Para mi tiene todo mucho sentido aunque aprenderlo y guardarlo todo en la mente será una tarea muy difícil aún.


Insistiendo, las mencionadas _reglas básicas _(en #2) y los (2) _usos excepcionales frecuentes_ son fundamentales y prácticamente suficientes para expresarse con toda corrección y adecuación. Lo demás tiene, comparativamente, mucha menos importancia. Diferenciar unos usos de otros creo que es el primer paso..., que es tremendo el subjuntivo... Y estupendo que te interese tanto.​
Un saludo


----------



## FanDeEspañol

Hola Rosa, te comento mis pensamientos de nuevo.


Rosamariama said:


> Hola, @FanDeEspañol. Gracias a ti por tu interés.


De nada. A mi me interesa mucho analizar la mecánica del idioma.


Rosamariama said:


> A efectos comunicativos, siempre con *indicativo*. En #14 hay una nota interesante.
> 
> Aquí se analiza: _"Para que_ (no) + _subjuntivo _*+ que + indicativo*".



Que sepa yo, el subjuntivo siempre tiene un "disparador" y basta a veces utilizarlo una vez despúes de este "disparador".
Uno de estos es "para que" y esa regla general de los libros "*para+que+(no)+subjuntivo" *está perfectamente también en la oración mencianda.

_"Lo digo para que *no crean que estábamos* borrachos."_

Las demás opciones para esa oración ya mencioné que no iban a tranportar la idea correcta del tiempo. Estaba pensando en "estuvieramos", "haymos estado" o "hubieramos estado". De hecho parece que las dos reglas, la mencionada y la de "*no+creer que+subjuntivo*", se impiden. Lo que yo entendí de las reglas es que una oración al maximo puede tener un disparador valído para el subjuntivo y si hay dos, solo uno gana.



Rosamariama said:


> las cuales se proponen a modo de contraejemplos al epígrafe (“*cuando el verbo "creer" también está en subjuntivo*”):
> 
> 
> "Yo soy de Fabra y* haré lo que crea que es mejor *para la ...


Yo diría : "Yo soy de Fabra y haré lo que creo que sea mejor para la...."
Falso? Creo que no aunque entienda perfectamente lo que quiere decir.



Rosamariama said:


> Tal vez _no cre*a*_*/e *_que est*é/á *siendo sincero _("est*é/á*" no depende de _Tal vez_ sino de "_cre*a*_*/e*").


Me puedes escribir todas las opciones/variaciones de esa oración que sean posibles y validas?


Rosamariama said:


> (_Aunque _+ indic./subj. es tema aparte…: otro _punto crítico _clásico. El 90% de las veces va con subj. y, juraría, que nunca es incorrecto en este modo).


Sí, de acuerdo, pero este hecho me da confusión hasta hoy. Se convierte muy interesante mientras hablando de situaciones en el pasado. En el pasado con "aunque" se usa mas el indicativo creo. "Aunque tenía suficiente dinero, lo me compraba..." Con "tuviera" esa orcación en mis oidos estaría alguna situación en el presente (o incorrecto).


Rosamariama said:


> El debate sobre deseos y placeres de la langosta hervida en:_ *no creerán + indicativo*. _El texto, aquí: _El derecho al delirio_, de Eduardo Galeano


Ya escribí por aquí la explicación mía sobre la oración de la langosta hervida. Para mi cabe.



Rosamariama said:


> De nuevo, los siguientes se presentaban como contraejemplos a este epígrafe 4 (“*verbo principal en futuro*”):
> 
> (Esto sí es una pregunta retórica). En #4, hay una nota interesante.


Una nota muy interesante. Sí de hecho tiene algo de un imperativo.



Rosamariama said:


> ..._no creeré que *sea*/*es*_ posible.


Para mis oídosm amabas suenan bien aunque con el subjuntivo me suena mejor.



Rosamariama said:


> Las preguntas que pusiste son [...] retóricas. Es decir, en realidad el hablante está afirmando:
> 
> = _Es maravilloso, ¿verdad?_ _(Los manuales de español para extranjeros suelen tratar bien este punto)._


A qué te refieress con "manuales de español"?


Rosamariama said:


> En principio, en estos ejemplos que ponía, no, aunque quizá se podría analizar la posibilidad de "_pero"_ (en contexto).
> [...]


Qué?


Rosamariama said:


> De nuevo, _*has/hayas *_(_hayas, _es la forma _estándar_, pero no más o menos correcta). Es que los nativos tenemos _patente de corso_ para mezclar indicativo y subjuntivo, y es estadísticamente imposible que nos equivoquemos  ... aunque no siempre sepamos explicar su uso (con los contrastes _indicativo/subjuntivo_, _por/para_, _ser/estar_... los nativos, ni de niños, comenten errores). Puedes poner en Google "qué bien que has" (entrecomillado) y ver algunos contextos. ​


Esta respuesta no es satisfectoria. De hecho ya he hablado con gente de muchos lugares en España y Latinoamerica y parece que no todos tienen la misma idea de las reglas de gramatica. Para mi esta claro, que los Españoles y su uso e interpretación de las reglas valen un poquito más. Se llama "Español" no "Latinoamericañol", no? 



Rosamariama said:


> Insistiendo, las mencionadas _reglas básicas _(en #2) y los (2) _usos excepcionales frecuentes_ son fundamentales y prácticamente suficientes para expresarse con toda corrección y adecuación. Lo demás tiene, comparativamente, mucha menos importancia. Diferenciar unos usos de otros creo que es el primer paso..., que es tremendo el subjuntivo... Y estupendo que te interese tanto.


Las reglas básicas ya no bastan para mí. Es decir que lo quiero entenderlo completamente.



Rosamariama said:


> Un saludo


Igualmente 

Edito: Ya no puedo editar mi post anterior.


----------



## Rosamariama

Hola, _Fan_:


FanDeEspañol said:


> [...] Lo que yo entendí de las reglas es que una oración al m*á*ximo puede tener un disparador v*á*lido para el subjuntivo y si hay dos, solo uno gana.


Este caso concreto, yo personalmente lo analizaría con base en la normativa. Como dices:
*a) *"_para que (no)+_subjuntivo"* 
+* *b)* "_No crean que _+ indicativo" [usos _excepcionales frecuentes 1 (imp. neg._)]
*=* _"*Para que*_* (no) *+ [v. de percepción, sentimiento y lengua] en *subjuntivo *_+ _*que *+ *indicativo*", si quisiéramos formularla así (es operativa).

En relación con el ejemplo específico de _*creer*_ como verbo principal *en futuro *(las frases del texto de Galeano), yo analizo esta construcción poniendo en Google, p. ej.:

"no creerán que sea"
"no creerán que es"
Sobre:


FanDeEspañol said:


> "Yo soy de Fabra y* haré lo que crea que es mejor *para la ...
> Yo diría : "Yo soy de Fabra y haré lo que creo que sea mejor para la...." Falso? *¿Está mal? *Creo que no*,* aunque entienda perfectamente lo que quiere decir.


«mi voto será más útil, lo haré en conciencia con lo que _creo que sea_ mejor para mi pueblo y no estaré sometida a ninguna disciplina de partido» (El Mundo) Una edil deja el PP de Teulada por 'discrepancias' con el alcalde

La elección del modo, como decíamos, ambos posibles y ninguno prescriptivo, se debe a *motivos contextuales* tremendamente sutiles, sin que sea, _per se_, 'mejor o peor' uno que otro. Es decir, la secuencia se podría analizar en términos de frecuencia, por ejemplo, pero no de corrección.
Esto se trasladaría a:​


FanDeEspañol said:


> Tal vez _no cre*a*_*/e *_que est*é/á *siendo sincero _("est*é/á*" no depende de _Tal vez_ sino de "_cre*a*_*/e*"). ¿Me puedes escribir todas las opciones/variaciones de esa oración que sean posibles y validas?


pues, en su contexto, serían posibles todas las combinaciones.


FanDeEspañol said:


> "Aunque tenía suficiente dinero, lo me *me lo *compraba..." Con "tuviera" esa oración en mis o*í*dos estaría *sería *alguna situación en el presente (o incorrecto).


Perdona, pero esta frase no es lógica (_aunque_ aquí no cumple función ni adversativa ni condicional).


FanDeEspañol said:


> A qué te refieres con "manuales de español"?


A los _libros del estudiante _de ELE. Uno de mis favoritos:
*Comunicación avanzada en español. El componente gramatical                             | Ediciones Universidad de Salamanca*
Y un recurso en red para el subjuntivo:
*Planeta subjuntivo*



FanDeEspañol said:


> _*Hay/haya*_:... "he hablado con gente de muchos lugares en España y Latinoam*é*rica y parece que no todos tienen la misma idea de las reglas de gramática. Para mi esta claro, que... [_¡!_]".


Uyyy, lo que has dicho…

Yo personalmente, si acaso, "soy más" del _habla_, aunque fan de la _lengua_ y las relaciones entre ellas_._


FanDeEspañol said:


> Las reglas básicas ya no bastan para mí. Es decir que lo quiero entenderlo completamente. *[*Uno de los 2 *lo *sobraría*]*


Por un lado, hasta que a tu mente (a la de cualquiera, vaya) no le suene disonante el uso de "_¡No creas que *sea fácil!_", veo muy difícil que pueda asimilar las implicaturas que permiten la alternancia de modos en los que son casos _muy excepcionales _o _poco frecuentes_ (puedo estar equivocada).
Por otro, de todo lo que he leído (en red y en papel), creo que los debates de este foro (WR) en relación con el *subjuntivo *donde interviene _*Peterdg *_(las palabras en negrita serían los términos para el buscador), son actualmente el mejor recurso disponible para intentar esta utopía de entenderlo todo  ('dudo que no encuentres' cualquier tema que te interese tratado en estos hilos).​
Un saludo, @FanDeEspañol

*Enlaces a sitios de video no están permitidos. Gracias. Ayutuxtepeque (Moderador).*


----------



## Rocko!

Rosamariama said:


> Uyyy, lo que has dicho…


 Dicen que "es con miel, no con hiel". 
No te preocupes, admirada Rosamariama, que algunas cosas llegan pero no tocan.
Felicitaciones por tu excelente manejo del hilo.


----------



## FanDeEspañol

Hola Rosa


Rosamariama said:


> Este caso concreto, yo personalmente lo analizaría con base en la normativa. Como dices:
> *a) *"_para que (no)+_subjuntivo"*
> +* *b)* "_No crean que _+ indicativo" [usos _excepcionales frecuentes 1 (imp. neg._)]
> *=* _"*Para que*_* (no) *+ [v. de percepción, sentimiento y lengua] en *subjuntivo *_+ _*que *+ *indicativo*", si quisiéramos formularla así (es operativa).


Creo que no vamos a tener un acuerdo aquí.

_"Lo digo para que *no crean que estábamos* borrachos."_

Yo no veo ningún orden (imperativo negativo) aquí sino un deseo fuerte. Además todas las demás conjugaciones de "estar" en subjuntivo, en mis oídos, no transportarían la idea de la realidad. 



Rosamariama said:


> En relación con el ejemplo específico de _*creer*_ como verbo principal *en futuro *(las frases del texto de Galeano), yo analizo esta construcción poniendo en Google, p. ej.:
> 
> "no creerán que sea"
> "no creerán que es"


Para mí, Google no fue gran ayuda en este caso. Quizá porque esta la versión alemana, yo no sé.



Rosamariama said:


> Sobre:
> 
> «mi voto será más útil, lo haré en conciencia con lo que _creo que sea_ mejor para mi pueblo y no estaré sometida a ninguna disciplina de partido» (El Mundo) Una edil deja el PP de Teulada por 'discrepancias' con el alcalde
> 
> La elección del modo, como decíamos, ambos posibles y ninguno prescriptivo, se debe a *motivos contextuales* tremendamente sutiles, sin que sea, _per se_, 'mejor o peor' uno que otro. Es decir, la secuencia se podría analizar en términos de frecuencia, por ejemplo, pero no de corrección.
> Esto se trasladaría a:​
> pues, en su contexto, serían posibles todas las combinaciones.


Las entiendo todas (las oraciónes) pero si yo quedo sin regla definitiva no esta satisfaciendo (para mí).



Rosamariama said:


> Perdona, pero esta frase no es lógica (_aunque_ aquí no cumple función ni adversativa ni condicional).


Sí, perdóname, quería escribir:

"Aunque tenía suficiente dinero, no me lo compraba..."

Con "tuviera" esa oración en mis oídos sería alguna situación en el presente (o incorrecto).
La misma oración con "hubiera tenido" o "habría tenido" para mí funcionaría, pero nunca con "tuviera". 
Te explico al final porqué.



Rosamariama said:


> A los _libros del estudiante _de ELE. Uno de mis favoritos:
> *Comunicación avanzada en español. El componente gramatical                             | Ediciones Universidad de Salamanca*
> Y un recurso en red para el subjuntivo:
> *Planeta subjuntivo*


Gracias por las recomendaciones.


Rosamariama said:


> Uyyy, lo que has dicho…
> 
> Yo personalmente, si acaso, "soy más" del _habla_, aunque fan de la _lengua_ y las relaciones entre ellas_._


No quiería molestar a nadie. Solo es que para un estudiante de Español el Español peninsular ya es demasiado complejo. Uno que aprende ese idioma ya tiene un montón de tareas. 



Rosamariama said:


> Por un lado, hasta que a tu mente (a la de cualquiera, vaya) no le suene disonante el uso de "_¡No creas que *sea fácil!_", veo muy difícil que pueda asimilar las implicaturas que permiten la alternancia de modos en los que son casos _muy excepcionales _o _poco frecuentes_ (puedo estar equivocada).​


Mira, estoy seguro, que ya había eschuchado alguna persona nativa diciendolo. Y en mis oídos no suena mal. Es decir que hace un rato alcancé un nivel en que normalmente era como "Si suena bien, es correcto." Ésto en la mayoría de los veces funcionaba y funciona todavía. Esas excepciones no son una ayuda. Si ya has aprendido mas idiomas aparte de estos de la isla ibérica, sabrías, que el subjuntivo es una forma completamente innecsaria. Idiomas como Italiano, Ingles, Frances, Aleman, y todo el resto del mudo de los idiomas no utiliza alguna forma como el subjuntivo. Hace unos años estaba harto de este tema y comencé solo usar el indicativo, pero conversaciones no funcionaron. Esto fue justo antes de que se desarollara mí "oído". Como ya dicho, la mayoría de veces funciona bien.



Rosamariama said:


> Por otro, de todo lo que he leído (en red y en papel), creo que los debates de este foro (WR) en relación con el *subjuntivo *donde interviene _*Peterdg *_(las palabras en negrita serían los términos para el buscador), son actualmente el mejor recurso disponible para intentar esta utopía de entenderlo todo  ('dudo que no encuentres' cualquier tema que te interese tratado en estos hilos).​


Mira, este foro no siempre es una grán ayuda. Temas sobre "Me gusta que". Que sabía yo era que siempre había que usar el subjuntivo (gustar+que+subjuntivo). Además una profesora me dijo que lo usara aunque estoy hablando de hechos. Pero algún tiemp tenía dudas y leí este hilo y la duda sigue estando hasta hoy. Cuando hablo, siempre uso el subjuntivo en este caso, pero quedo todavia con la duda.



Rosamariama said:


> Un saludo, @FanDeEspañol


Igualmente y al revés.


----------



## Peterdg

FanDeEspañol said:


> Idiomas como Italiano, Ingles, Frances, Aleman, y todo el resto del mudo de los idiomas no utiliza alguna forma como el subjuntivo.


Aquí te equivocas. El francés y el italiano sí tienen un subjuntivo. El alemán tiene el "Konjunktiv I y II". También el inglés conoce un subjuntivo, casi ya no existente en el inglés de Gran Bretaña pero muy vivo en el inglés de los EEUU. Las condiciones en las que se utiliza en cada lengua, son diferentes, pero se utiliza.


FanDeEspañol said:


> Y en mis oídos no suena mal.


Créeme, no te fíes de tu oído si no eres hablante nativo.


FanDeEspañol said:


> pero si yo quedo sin regla definitiva no esta satisfaciendo *satisfactorio* (para mí).


Si buscas una regla que lo explica todo, tengo que desilusionarte: no existe.

Una cita de la NGLE:


> *25.1j* También resultan, por lo general, demasiado imprecisas, oposiciones semánticas como certeza/incertidumbre, realidad/virtualidad o irrealidad, actualidad/no actualidad, y otras similares formadas con nociones de 'potencialidad', 'posibilidad' y sus contrarias, que se han propuesto como rasgos generalizadores que opondrían el indicativo al subjuntivo.



Después de más de 30 años investigando el uso del modo verbal en español, mi conclusión es que solo hay un remedio:  hay que abordarlo sistemáticamente y paso por paso. El método que propongo es el método seguido en "El subjuntivo, valores y usos" de J.Borrego, J.G.Asencio y E.Prieto y también por la "Nueva gramática de la lengua española (NGLE)" (capítulo 25) de la RAE (este último lo puedes consultar en la web). Se basan en la estructura sintáctica de la frase y describen el uso del modo verbal a partir de esa estructura sintáctica. (oraciones principales, subordinadas sustantivas, subordinadas adjetivas (relativas), subordinadas adverbiales, subordinadas condicionales).

Ya será mucho pero ni siquiera tratan todos los casos; por ejemplo, no dicen nada de lo que pasa con el modo verbal en preguntas; eso también requiere un capítulo separado.


----------



## Rosamariama

Hola. Sobre:


FanDeEspañol said:


> Creo que no vamos a tener un acuerdo aquí.
> _"Lo digo para que *no crean que estábamos* borrachos." _[...]


yo creo que es válida toda descripción/formulación que a uno le resulte operativa (es lo que importa).

Y sobre _*aunque*_ tienes razón en que, si no es en presente (y tampoco siempre, rectificando lo que _casi _dije), tiene usos más prescriptivos.



FanDeEspañol said:


> Las entiendo todas (las oraciones) pero si yo quedo sin regla definitiva no *es satisfactorio *(para mí)*/ estoy satisfecho  *está satisfactorio/ satisfaciendo.





FanDeEspañol said:


> Mira, estoy seguro, que ya había escuchado *a *alguna persona nativa diciéndolo. Y en mis oídos no suena mal. Es decir que hace un rato alcancé un nivel en que normalmente era como "Si suena bien, es correcto." Esto en la mayoría de los veces funcionaba y funciona todavía. Esas excepciones no son una ayuda. Si ya has aprendido mas idiomas aparte de estos de la isla ibérica, sabrías, que el subjuntivo es una forma completamente innecesaria. Idiomas como Italiano, Ingles, Frances, Alemán, y todo el resto del mudo de los idiomas no utiliza alguna forma como el subjuntivo. Hace unos años estaba harto de este tema y comencé solo usar el indicativo, pero conversaciones no funcionaron. Esto fue justo antes de que se desarrollara mí "oído". Como ya dicho, la mayoría de veces funciona bien.


Esto es muy interesante. Y del todo de acuerdo: el subjuntivo no añade nada en cuanto a significado comunicativo (tampoco _ser/estar_, _por/para_ u otros contrastes).
Lo que realmente dudo es que hayas oído a algún nativo esa estructura. No es por llevarte la contraria, pero en esto no se produce error. O sea, los niños sí dicen _*ponido _en vez de _puesto_, p. ej., así como los adultos podemos usar formas que la norma considera incorrectas (*_fuistes, *me se..., *habían muchos_), pero no hay posibilidad estadística de error en el uso de estos contrastes por parte de nativos. Y el uso de "_¡No creas que + subj._" es del todo arcaico, de los que _duelen _al oído (no pasa desapercibido).


FanDeEspañol said:


> Mira, este foro no siempre es una grán ayuda. Temas sobre "Me gusta que". Que sabía yo era que siempre había que usar el subjuntivo (gustar+que+subjuntivo). Además una profesora me dijo que lo usara aunque estoy/ *esté* hablando de hechos. Pero algún tiempo tenía/*tuve* dudas y leí este hilo y la duda sigue estando hasta hoy. Cuando hablo, siempre uso el subjuntivo en este caso, pero quedo todavía con la duda.


¿A que "De España _*me gusta que hace*_ sol y calor" o "De ti _*me gusta que eres*_..." te suena muy normal? Yo creo que con lo que hay que tener cuidado es con el _siempre + norma gramatical_, particularmente en relación con los contrastes de _indicativo/subjuntivo_ e_ indefinido/imperfecto _hay mucha falacia suelta (aunque con la buena intención en origen de facilitar el aprendizaje de los usos principales a los hablantes extranjeros).

Y me haces ser muy explícita: _Peterdg_ es el "filtro" para estas búsquedas en los hilos que tratan temas de subjuntivo (no está en el hilo que me indicas).

… Y hablando del rey de Roma... 

Reforzando la cita de la NGLE (*25.1j*), añado esta otra, de _Introducción a la gramática metaoperacional_ (Inmaculada Solís García y Francisco Matte Bon, 2020):
"Así, por ejemplo, para dar cuenta de la oposición _indicativo/subjuntivo_ suele decirse que el indicativo expresa datos reales o de los que nos sentimos seguros, mientras que el subjuntivo expresaría datos irreales o sobre los que tenemos dudas. *El análisis de usos en contextos reales* demuestra rápidamente que esta descripción no refleja en absoluto el funcionamiento de esta oposición, y que es falso que el subjuntivo se utilice para hablar de datos irreales o dudosos o que el indicativo presente lo expresado por el verbo como seguro o real".

Saludos


----------



## Rosamariama

En relación con la idea de que:


Rosamariama said:


> "es falso que el subjuntivo se utilice para hablar de datos irreales o dudosos o que el indicativo presente lo expresado por el verbo como seguro o real".​


y con el auge del enfoque cognitivo en ELE, encuentro esta fantástica publicación:

EL SUBJUNTIVO EN LA ACTUALIDAD SEGÚN TRES AUTORES Y SU APLICACIÓN A LA ENSEÑANZA DE ELE:
MATTE BON, RUIZ CAMPILLO Y VESTERINEN  (2020)
Este trabajo versa sobre *el modo subjuntivo en español desde la perspectiva de la L1** y su posible aplicación a español como lengua extranjera (ELE), centrándonos en *tres modelos* fundamentales de la actualidad: *Matte Bon*, *Ruiz Campillo* y *Vesterinen*. A partir de ahí hemos analizado algunas de las últimas publicaciones de impacto tanto desde una óptica cognitivista como comunicativa en relación con estas propuestas. Finalmente, también hemos revisado las posibilidades de aplicación de dichos modelos a la enseñanza de ELE.

***​


Peterdg said:


> El francés y el italiano sí tienen un subjuntivo. El alemán tiene el "Konjunktiv I y II". También el inglés conoce un subjuntivo, casi ya no existente en el inglés de Gran Bretaña pero muy vivo en el inglés de los EEUU. Las condiciones en las que se utiliza en cada lengua, son diferentes, pero se utiliza.


----------



## FanDeEspañol

Unos dias pasaron y tenía algunos problemas familiares así que no respondí. Disculpenme.




Peterdg said:


> Aquí te equivocas. El francés y el italiano sí tienen un subjuntivo. El alemán tiene el "Konjunktiv I y II". También el inglés conoce un subjuntivo, casi ya no existente en el inglés de Gran Bretaña pero muy vivo en el inglés de los EEUU. Las condiciones en las que se utiliza en cada lengua, son diferentes, pero se utiliza.


No estoy de acuerdo contigo. Es que ningun idioma de los mencionados usa el subjuntivo tan extendido como el Español. De hecho si lo comparamos con alemán no se puede. En Alemán tenemos a dos condicionales y ninguno de estos "tiempos" se usa para comunicar hechos como en Español (ejemplo "Me gusta que seas siempre municioso").

Otra referencia. Hay un montón de canciones populares que hay en España tambien en la 1:1 traducción en Italiano. Y ahí sueles ver que todas las formas del subjuntivo que se usa en Español son reemplazados con el indicativo en la letra Italiana. Nada comparable con las estructuras que acabamos de discutir (No creer que subj. / Imperativo negativo ecetera).

Esto con el ingles me deberías explicar. Despues de haber disfrutado 10 años de ingles en la escuela alemana nunca había escuchado de ésto.



Peterdg said:


> Si buscas una regla que lo explica todo, tengo que desilusionarte: no existe.


Desafortunadamente


Rosamariama said:


> Esto es muy interesante. Y del todo de acuerdo: el subjuntivo no añade nada en cuanto a significado comunicativo (tampoco _ser/estar_, _por/para_ u otros contrastes).


Imaginate. Puedes buscar las tablas de conjugaciones de cada idioma en la web. Y imaginate usar un día tu Español pero sin ninguna forma del subjuntivo. El resultado será que te suena rara pero funciona. Como lo digo y dije: No hay nada 100% comparable en los idiomas menciandos antes con el subjuntivo que se usa en la isla Ibérica. Sí estoy de acuerdo con Peter que cada idioma tiene sus modos del condicional, pero al final no hace falta decir.
_Si tendría más tiempo para leer, me compraría un libro más cada semana._
La informacíon es la misma como si estuviera escrito con "tuviera" en lugar de "tendría".



Rosamariama said:


> Lo que realmente dudo es que hayas oído a algún nativo esa estructura. No es por llevarte la contraria, pero en esto no se produce error. O sea, los niños sí dicen _*ponido _en vez de _puesto_, p. ej., así como los adultos podemos usar formas que la norma considera incorrectas (*_fuistes, *me se..., *habían muchos_), pero no hay posibilidad estadística de error en el uso de estos contrastes por parte de nativos. Y el uso de "_¡No creas que + subj._" es del todo arcaico, de los que _duelen _al oído (no pasa desapercibido).


Solo digo que estoy seguro haberlo escuchado alguna vez de un nativo. Quizá de latinoamerica. De hecho, dicen cosas como "No sé si pueda" que se considera incorrecto en España pero no en Látinoamerica.



Rosamariama said:


> ¿A que "De España _*me gusta que hace*_ sol y calor" o "De ti _*me gusta que eres*_..." te suena muy normal? Yo creo que con lo que hay que tener cuidado es con el _siempre + norma gramatical_, particularmente en relación con los contrastes de _indicativo/subjuntivo_ e_ indefinido/imperfecto _hay mucha falacia suelta (aunque con la buena intención en origen de facilitar el aprendizaje de los usos principales a los hablantes extranjeros).


En día de hoy no me suenan normal ni correcto las dos frases mencionadas porque ya me había acostubrado con el uso del subjuntivo en la mayoría de los casos. Para mi es mas normal decir "Me gusta que haga/seas".

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

No sé si ya habíamos discutido esto, pero sobre el tema:

_No creo que_ _+ habrá/haya/vaya a haber/va a haber buen tiempo (mañana)._

Es una duda sobre el futuro, pero cúales opciones son correctas?

Un salúdo.


----------



## Peterdg

FanDeEspañol said:


> No estoy de acuerdo contigo. Es que ningun idioma de los mencionados usa el subjuntivo tan extendido como el Español.


Eso mismo dije. Se utilizan de otra manera, pero existen.

Este foro no es el lugar adecuado para comparar el uso del subjuntivo en español con otras lenguas, ya que estamos en "solo español".


----------



## Rosamariama

Hola, @FanDeEspañol:

Hay de hecho una zona de España donde se produce con cierta frecuencia este que se considera un error:


FanDeEspañol said:


> _*Si tendría_ más tiempo para leer, me compraría un libro más cada semana.


lo que de algún modo confirmaría lo fina que es esa línea entre el condicional y el subjuntivo en algunos casos (como este, con _si _condicional).


FanDeEspañol said:


> "No sé si pueda"


O: "_¿Crees que sea verdad?"_, son usos que se reconocen (cuando se reconocen, que a la mayoría de los propios hispanos en principio nos sonarían raros) como muy específicos, que yo sepa, de México, y creo que en México, es un uso local. (Yo lo he oído en series). Pero en concreto, la expresión que comentábamos en anteriores mensajes, "*_¡No creas que + subj.!_", yo diría que _choca al oído_ en todas las zonas de habla hispana (o, como las anteriores, es del todo peculiar y, de existir, no se oiría más que en zonas muy determinadas). Por esto, nos permite establecer formalmente una regla gramatical:  "_¡No creas que + indicativo!_" con la que podemos operar seguros.



FanDeEspañol said:


> *A* día de hoy no me suenan normal ni correct*as* las dos frases mencionadas porque ya me había acostumbrado con *a*l uso del subjuntivo en la mayoría de los casos. Para m*í* es m*á*s normal decir "Me gusta que haga/seas".


Pues me parece una señal de 'buena evolución del oído': siempre será correcto en subjuntivo y la proporción en el uso en la lengua real igual es algo así como un 10 % (indicativo) _vs._ un 90 % (subjuntivo), siendo ese 10 % (que puede ser menos) un uso muy coloquial que se justifica por factores enfáticos del todo prescindibles (antes de freírse uno los sesos queriendo analizar estos casos que, personalmente, considero menos relevantes que aprender otros usos del subjuntivo, siempre lleno de matices él y, como decís, sin que parezca que podamos _destilar _una regla única, sencilla y operativa para todos los casos).

No obstante, pese a su dificultad, ¿verdad que es un modo bien bonito? 

Saludos


----------



## Peterdg

FanDeEspañol said:


> _No creo que_ _+ habrá/haya/vaya a haber/va a haber buen tiempo (mañana)._
> 
> Es una duda sobre el futuro, pero cúales opciones son correctas?



No creo que [ha*g*a]/[vaya a ha*c*er] buen tiempo mañana.

Esas son los modos/tiempos correctos en este caso.


----------



## FanDeEspañol

Peterdg said:


> No creo que [ha*g*a]/[vaya a ha*c*er] buen tiempo mañana.
> 
> Esas son los modos/tiempos correctos en este caso.


Un tema muy dificil. Ya hablé con  nativos que usaban "hacer" y otros "haber" buen tiempo.


Rosamariama said:


> Hola, @FanDeEspañol:
> 
> Hay de hecho una zona de España donde se produce con cierta frecuencia este que se considera un error:
> 
> lo que de algún modo confirmaría lo fina que es esa línea entre el condicional y el subjuntivo en algunos casos (como este, con _si _condicional).


Como ya dije, el subjuntivo, o sea (casi) todos los tiempos que se llaman así, podrían ser abandonados.


Rosamariama said:


> Pues me parece una señal de 'buena evolución del oído':


Gracías, ha sido un camino largo hacía este punto.


Rosamariama said:


> siempre será correcto en subjuntivo y la proporción en el uso en la lengua real igual es algo así como un 10 % (indicativo) _vs._ un 90 % (subjuntivo), siendo ese 10 % (que puede ser menos) un uso muy coloquial que se justifica por factores enfáticos del todo prescindibles (antes de freírse uno los sesos queriendo analizar estos casos que, personalmente, considero menos relevantes que aprender otros usos del subjuntivo, siempre lleno de matices él y, como decís, sin que parezca que podamos _destilar _una regla única, sencilla y operativa para todos los casos).


Por mi trabajo pienso en reglas definitivas y excepciones no me ayudan.


Rosamariama said:


> No obstante, pese a su dificultad, ¿verdad que es un modo bien bonito?


La verdad es que cuesta mucho y para el comunicar todo necesario es innecesario. Pero bueno, quejar no nos ayuda a los hispanoestudiantes, hay que aceptarlo.

Un saludo.


----------



## jilar

FanDeEspañol said:


> Como ya dije, el subjuntivo, o sea (casi) todos los tiempos que se llaman así, podrían ser abandonados


Habría que encontrar antes una alternativa que convenza a los hablantes. Usarlo o no, cambia -en español- el significado de dos frases como por ejemplo:
1. ¡Caray, no tienes miedo! ¡Qué valiente!
2. ¡Caray, no tengas miedo! ¡Salta ya!

En 1 está confirmando un hecho; que la otra persona no tiene miedo
El caray es de admiración o sorpresa.

En 2 le propone que no se deje llevar por el miedo (evidentemente el receptor debe estar mostrando alguna señal que indica que tiene miedo, o eso *interpreta/supone* -aquí tienes una pista para usar el subjuntivo- quien lo ve) y lo anima a saltar. El caray es en sentido negativo, como mostrando impaciencia.

Y las situaciones para tales frases podrían ser estas:
1. El receptor acaba de saltar sobre un arroyo y lo cruza así sin mayor problema.
2. El receptor lleva un rato intentando atreverse a dar un salto para cruzar el arroyo. Cosa que ya hizo quien le dice tal frase.

En alemán no tengo ni idea de cómo expresarías tales frases en cada situación.
En inglés esta sería la forma literal de decirlo en español (lo hago así por estar en el subforo de Solo español):
1. Tú no tener miedo*. (No sientes miedo/no estás temeroso)
2. No tener miedo*. (No sentir miedo/no estar temeroso)

* Si en inglés se dijera usando el verbo correspondiente a tener y añadiéndole el sustantivo que corresponde a miedo. Es decir, calcando la estructura y conceptos del español.

A día de hoy, si alguien hablara de ese modo entenderíamos que tiene un nivel mínimo de español. Son frases que veríamos en una película donde, por ejemplo, un indio intenta hablar en español.

¿Que se entiende? Pues sí. Y más teniendo el contexto y que las otras palabras ayudarían a interpretarlo.
Me refiero con esto a que mi ejemplo sería dicho de este modo:
1. Caray, tú no tener miedo. Qué valiente.
2. Caray, no tener miedo. Saltar ya.*

*Puestos a eliminar modos, elimina el imperativo, por eso pongo saltar y no salta. 

Lamentablemente cada idioma es como es. Ha evolucionado así y así se habla. Solo puedes aprenderlo tal y como es.


----------

